# furnished or unfurnished apartment?



## wiandchoc (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We are moving to Cape Town shortly and are looking for an apartment in Clifton / Bantry Bay. What is the percentage difference in rent between a fully furnished place vs an unfurnished place?

If the extra rent for the furniture (over 2 years) is more than the cost of our furniture, then we might just move our current furniture.

Thanks!

Wiandchoc


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

wiandchoc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are moving to Cape Town shortly and are looking for an apartment in Clifton / Bantry Bay. What is the percentage difference in rent between a fully furnished place vs an unfurnished place?
> 
> ...


I take it you are only moving for 2 years? Then I would rent an fully furnished place. It is very expensive to move your current furniture over to South Africa. Then what are you going to do when you are ready to move back? You either have to sell the furniture or take it back with you. 

Check out gumtree.co.za to check out apartments and their prices.


----------



## wiandchoc (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, my husband's company is paying for us to re-locate. But when we move back, we'll have to pay ourselves. So yes, there is an option to bring all our existing furniture with us and then move back with only the good pieces of furniture and sell the rest in cape town. 

Another option is to only move the expensive furniture in the first place and as this won't be enough for a whole apartment, find a finished apartment with some storage for the time we are there. I saw several furnished apartments but is climate controlled self storage an option in capetown? How expensive is this?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is an option for climate self storage here is the link Self-Storage South Africa | Stor-Age

I am not sure about their prices, but you could call or send an e-mail. 

Have you checked the prices to move furniture? I know it's very expensive. And quite a hassle when you move back for Cape Town your furniture could be delayed, and you could arrive home without any furniture. 

Also just a suggestion, but are you dead set on Clifton and Bantry Bay? There are lots of nice areas very close by for a lot less money.


----------



## wiandchoc (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will def check it out.

We are currently waiting on some quotes from a moving company. Again, I want to get more than 1 quote to get a better sense of the actual costs.

As for Clifton or Bantry Bay we heard that these are the nicer parts of town with a view of the bay. And also that they are wind-free, unlike other sea facing parts of the city. Is that right? At the end, we want to be spending no more than R30,000 for a modern, furnished apartment. And I stress on the modern, because I've seen several 'nice' apartments but not with a modern layout and furniture. What do you think?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

wiandchoc said:


> Thanks for the link. I will def check it out.
> 
> We are currently waiting on some quotes from a moving company. Again, I want to get more than 1 quote to get a better sense of the actual costs.
> 
> As for Clifton or Bantry Bay we heard that these are the nicer parts of town with a view of the bay. And also that they are wind-free, unlike other sea facing parts of the city. Is that right? At the end, we want to be spending no more than R30,000 for a modern, furnished apartment. And I stress on the modern, because I've seen several 'nice' apartments but not with a modern layout and furniture. What do you think?


Yes I would get more then one quote. 

If your budget its R30,000 then you won't have a problem with finding something in that area. Also check out Camps Bay and Llandudno. I was just going to suggest Sea Point, Green Point, Mouille Point. Those areas are less expensive, but they don't have the views that you might be looking for. 

Yes, there are lots of nice apartments, but they might not be very modern. You might want to come and stay in a hotel and actually check out the apartments in person to see if you like the feel of them and the location. 

Those areas aren't that windy. At times all of Cape Town seems windy, but those areas aren't known as 'windy areas' The only time I would think it would be windy is if you were directly on the beach and that would be very windy.


----------



## wiandchoc (Nov 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that that budget we have is for a 2-bedroom apartment.

And yes, we are planning on being in Cape town in January to house hunt for a March 1st move-in. How does one go about house hunting? Is it just through ads on gumtree and property24? Are there good real estate agents you would recommend we get in touch with?

You have been very helpful - thanks SO much!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

wiandchoc said:


> I forgot to mention that that budget we have is for a 2-bedroom apartment.
> 
> And yes, we are planning on being in Cape town in January to house hunt for a March 1st move-in. How does one go about house hunting? Is it just through ads on gumtree and property24? Are there good real estate agents you would recommend we get in touch with?
> 
> You have been very helpful - thanks SO much!


That wont be a problem you still will be able to find something in that price range. 

I've used Remax before. Just call them and tell them your budget and tell them what you are looking for and they will set you up with an agent who will show you their properties. Property in South Africa | Properties For Sale | Real Estate South Africa | RE/MAX South Africa

Here is another real estate company:
Property South Africa | Real Estate & Houses - Rawson

Hope the move goes well!! Glad to be of some assistance!


----------

